

How to be an effective startup employee after college - mumm
http://blog.mumm.me/?p=48

======
griddle
Hear hear! Great thoughts on cutting your teeth in the startup game. Though I
must admit the part of seeking out meetings to sit in on made me die a little
inside. You will learn to hate meetings, young grasshopper.

